# Why are you into MTB?



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

How is your life different as a result of participating in MTB as an activity?


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Health, weight, escape from BS, solitude, outdoors, etc.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

My life used to revolve around pubs, clubs and everything associated with that. I thought biking would keep me out of the pub and save me some money...how wrong could I have been, it would be cheaper to be an alcoholic! I'm a lot healthier for it though and can't imagine what I'd be doing now without it.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

D45yth said:


> My life used to revolve around pubs, clubs and everything associated with that. I thought biking would keep me out of the pub and save me some money...how wrong could I have been, it would be cheaper to be an alcoholic! I'm a lot healthier for it though and can't imagine what I'd be doing now without it.


Same here man. I'll take spending my money on this hobby over $130 bar tabs every night though.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Because I am addicted to the pure joy that you experience flying down a trail, intensely focused on being (and staying) alive. 

That, and mountain bikes are just cool. Pure function, with aestetics worked in only when & where possible.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

i hurt more


----------



## Icey101 (Jan 15, 2012)

Dropped 30 lbs since buying my bike in April. I seem a lot more motivated to run also...makes biking easier. This whole biking thing has put me in the best shape I have been in 15 or so years.


----------



## Brand0n1 (Oct 12, 2006)

owtdorz said:


> Health, weight, escape from BS, solitude, outdoors, etc.


This, and turning wrenches on cool toys.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

because i'm not into anything else.


----------



## njiplex (Sep 23, 2011)

I like bikes. Like being outdoors. Like solo sports, so I can ride when I want. Like the challenge of technical trails. Like feeling like a kid again when I use to ride around on my huffy.


----------



## Bigking97 (Aug 31, 2012)

Recently just started and got hooked! Love the buzz of the man made trails!


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

First and foremost I like riding bikes. As long as I can remember I have always had a bike and it was usually my prized possession, especially when I was a kid. Started out just riding around the hood, then BMX then road then mountain bike.

As I've gotten older I realize that there are a bunch of reasons why I like mountain biking. Weight loss, health, being outdoors, friends, wrenching, the thrill of riding technical lines, culture. I'm not into team sports so cycling fits the bill on that count. There are probably other reasons as well but this is what comes to mind right now.

Love it and I don't see getting out of it any time soon.


----------



## SpecializedWindsor (Jul 19, 2012)

I love being outdoors, being fit, and zooming through wonderful trails. It's a great feeling - just you (or perhaps a few others for a group ride), your bike, and the wilderness. MTBing also takes my mind off troubling things.


----------



## SundayRiverRider (Oct 29, 2008)

My number one reason is I love the feeling of going fast over some sweet smooth singletrack. It is exhilarating.

I also like to be outdoors, I love mountains, I enjoy the exercise, I like riding with my friends and family, I like the technology behind the bikes and gear ( so much has changed since I started riding 20 years ago!),and it's fun to check out new trails and places.


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

Bicycling is a way of life for me. It benefits me in many ways other that my physical health. Its keeps me level headed and gives me a sense of solitude. I plan life around riding my bike. I have found that riding is my one true joy in life and I never get enough of it. Friends, girlfriends, people come and go in our lives, but the bike will always be there, it will never leave us.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

It's good for the head - Nothing like entering the trail at 5:30, beaten down from work and all the other BS in life and emerging 2 1/2 hours later under cover of darkness, invigorated and feeling great.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

.... Fun!


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

owtdorz said:


> Health, weight, escape from BS, solitude, outdoors, etc.


^ This.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Its my mistress. She never lets me down


----------



## FirefighterMTN (Feb 6, 2012)

It's a great way to zone out for a few hours every week!

Husband/Dad/Firefighter.....I'm usually depended on for the most part of my day, and though I love all 3 of those titles, it's nice to get away and not have to be relied on for a few hours!!

Plus, I'm the most fit I've been in for a long while!


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Fun and excitement first. Exercise is a distant second. Especially this year, as my riding interests become more and more centered on shuttle runs with some climbing but mostly downhill, and afternoons at the resort. I have to admit, having a good lift-accessed bike park 25 minutes from my office has affected my riding perspectives a little bit. I suppose that is why I haven't experienced my usual summer 25# weight loss!


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I started biking to get in shape and lose weight. I lost 45lbs many years ago due to biking. Along the way I found some really good friends and had many a great time centered around biking trips or rides. 

Now I don't get chance to ride with friends that much, but I do enjoy getting out on the trails and riding a lot. I like physical challenge and fitness it brings. I like skills challenge of riding over terrain and I really love a nice flowing track where you really need to toss the bike from turn to turn.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000+ per gallon.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm a outdoor guy, always have been, always will be. I love to
exercise, and mountain biking is the only type of exercise I've
done that doesn't ever get boring. Plus lets face it, its damn fun,
and if you can't have fun riding a mountain bike then you suck.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

I enjoy being outdoors, and being able to do something where I don't have to put a lot of planning into suits my busy lifestyle well.

Nothing more satisfying than coming home from a busy day and jumping on the bike for a quick ride to burn off all of the stress.

I also enjoy meeting new people, and there is always someone to bump into during a full days ride.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Thinking about riding: 
Planning a ride: 
Riding: 
After riding: :thumbsup:


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

*I started MTBing to loose weight and to feel healthy*
-I'm down 40+lbs (a lot more to go) and feel great, my health stats are a definite improvement from where they were.

*Also to help deal with job stress*
-Doesn't matter if it's a long rail trail ride at a relaxing pace to crack out some mileage, pushing yourself to the max on a climb, or through some singletrack in the deep in the woods... it just makes me forget about the stress of my day

*And to spend more time outside*
-Getting outdoors breathing fresh air and centering yourself sometimes is the best medicine


----------



## hags707 (Apr 22, 2010)

My life is different from MTB in when I get home all sore, sweaty and wore out I could not be happier. Being outside and enjoying life in myself and mother nature on 2 wheels powered by me is something I have a hard time putting into words.


----------



## Fantom-29 (Aug 15, 2012)

ilostmypassword said:


> Its my mistress. She never lets me down


I bet she never answers back either!

Biking suits my camping/outdoor lifestyle, and I guess it keeps me in shape, although I think running is more effective on my body than biking is.

I sure as hell know which one I enjoy more though!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

There's just too many reasons. One thing is certain though: cycling in some form or other has always saved the day.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

because i ride dirt bikes and this is fun too


----------



## Cycling Cyco (Aug 31, 2012)

Cuz it's fun.


----------



## uzyrmind (Nov 17, 2011)

I love the people! Most mountain bikers are really cool on and off the trails.


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

wmac said:


> How is your life different as a result of participating in MTB as an activity?


I'm still alive. I might not be if I didn't have mountain biking through the woods on a nice singletrack to keep me active and (relatively) sane.


----------



## Hwy49er (May 4, 2007)

For a lot of the reasons stated in above posts. It also makes me a better husband and father.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I mtb because I have nothing else better to do.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Because it makes me feel like a kid every single time I push down on those pedals.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

abeckstead said:


> Because it makes me feel like a kid every single time I push down on those pedals.


+1. The 15 year old boy grows into a man, but you can't take the 15 year old out of the man. Me and the guys I ride with resemble that.

Also cracks me up when a bunch of guys in their 50's and 60's hop off their bikes to maintain and build trails. Always carry folding saws in our packs Gotta have 15 year old in you.

Wonder what the homies think of the grey hairs ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13MWZ (Aug 31, 2012)

I originaly got into it to try and impress a girl. It didnt work, but I fell in love with riding. I spent a few years deployed then another year recouperating from injuries. All that time off the bike realy hurt, it's only been a year now since I've been back on and it's been a long slow process trying to get back in the right kind of shape. I still love it though. It' helps me clear my head, keeps me active, puts me outdoors where I love to be, and some times (even though I ride on semi busy and maintained trails) I'll get to a spot on the trail and just stop.....listen to the quiet, the trees, the birds...and for a second I feel like I'm in a place nobody has ever been, untill some knuckle head comes wizzing past me!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

dwt said:


> +1. The 15 year old boy grows into a man, but you can't take the 15 year old out of the man. Me and the guys I ride with resemble that.
> 
> Also cracks me up when a bunch of guys in their 50's and 60's hop off their bikes to maintain and build trails. Always carry folding saws in our packs Gotta have 15 year old in you.


A folding saw is your ticket to stopping for a breather. Folks admire you too.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

To escape. Got me through some rough times - I owe MTB'ing a lot....


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

I have two kids who have just started riding their bikes. Went to the lbs to find a bike since I hadn't had one in years. Came out with a Kona splice and started getting back into shape. I have yet to hit the trails with any of my buddies that ride, but I'm still having fun doing the singletrack stuff on my own. I should have dropped golf and picked up mtb as a hobby years ago. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chriswrightcycles (Oct 26, 2011)

*test*

test post


----------



## PisgahMtBAdventures (Aug 20, 2012)

Biking to me is the essence of true freedom. I bike in order to experience new levels of possibilities and to push myself physically and mentally. Being an English teacher for 8 years has helped me to encourage others to excell and break through barriers in life. You never know what you are capable of doing unless you try, and biking helps me to delve into new realms of possibilities within myself that I never knew existed. I am able to push through preconceived notions within myself and grow as a result of the experience. I have been mountain biking for 22 years and have recently started racing again at age 41. I am having more fun biking now than I ever did in my 20's and I know it is partly due to the beautiful riding in and around Asheville, North Carolina and surrounding Pisgah Forest. The biking scene is incredible here and the people are very friendly and supportive. Southern hospitality is alive and well in Pisgah. As I have gotten older, I have realized that I love to share experiences with people and hence helped start Pisgah Mountain Bike Adventures. Come experience the wonders of cycling with us and explore your own possibilities on a guided tour where you are guaranteed to have fun and learn a thing or two about your own life as well. Take care.


----------



## wARmachine15 (Jul 14, 2012)

I like going fast down a mountain and I can only do it do fast in hiking boots. 

And I like the endless pursuit of trying to get my bike JUST the way I want it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

cuz i like the taste of dirt.


----------



## The Grouch (Dec 31, 2010)

I love the outdoors, the thrill of riding a new trail, riding with my kids. I think I will be buried with my bike.LOL


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

I love being out in nature. Coming from Long Island its hard to get a wilderness feel. I enjoy taking a ride out as far from everything as possible and chilling against a tree for a while.

I also grew up riding bikes and always loved that as well. Getting out in the woods' getting to clear my head while getting a real good workout and a good adrenaline rush. Its like a wholesome version of Beer, sex, and loud music to me


----------



## bravo4588 (May 3, 2012)

To clear the mind & for the awesome fun!
Honestly I never really thought I'll be hooked this much when I started riding trails, Now I'm addicted!!


----------



## wpointlax (Jul 30, 2008)

Cool toys and stress relief.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

For all reasons previously posted! 
All I want to do is ride. When I cant get out to the trails I do some urban assault on my p2.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

exercise, freedom, nature


----------



## Cash Hunter (Aug 28, 2012)

For a healthy lifestyle. Go for cycling, breathing the fresh air, making new friends, enjoying the nature.


----------



## mykill84 (Sep 3, 2012)

Its a great excuse to get outside and get some exercise. It gives me something to look forward to after work.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

wmac said:


> How is your life different as a result of participating in MTB as an activity?


I couldn't have gotten into the Mountain Bike Hall of Fame any other way.

My identity is so closely associated with mountain bikes and mountain biking that it would be impossible to imagine the last 35 years without it.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I used to race XC in my late teens and early 20's, and back then it was more of an extension/evoilution of growing up near the country and always being with bikes, whether it was MTBs or BMX, dirt jumping, etc.

My 20s saw a move into the city and a resulting focus on road biking, then for fitness. I got more into hiking, camping, and other outdoorsy stuff, but didnt have a mountain bike. Finally this year I couldn't stand hiking on trails and not having a bike to enjoy them, and had become increasingly bored with being stuck on the road with my bikes. I bought my a MTB this year and have never looked back, only wondering why I'd been out of it for 10 years.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

howardyudoing said:


> 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000+ per gallon.


You might be off by just a few zeros there...


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

any kind of 2 wheels on dirt in the woods...is like viagra for my childhood.


----------



## Ebig (Aug 26, 2012)

The main difference I notice is how good I feel. Just feeling strong with good cardio makes everything about life better.


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

I feel at peace when I am riding out there. For me it seems relaxing and reduces stress without having to run on a treadmill. Not to mention you get to see some cool stuff and each ride seems to be different, even if you go on the same trail.

When riding, for those 1-4 hours, it seems like nothing bothers me...


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

I've loved all things two wheeled my entire life but mountain biking is by far my favorite. Pounding heart, burning legs, the solitude of nature, springtime in the forrest and feeling fit. Even those hot days when you sweat like a mule are miserably fabulous.


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

1. The exhilaration of riding and feeling like a kid
2. Great friends
3. Fresh air
4. Beautiful places
5. Because my dog loves it--double the pleasure!
6. Focused intensity
7. Cool gear
8. Nice legs
9. General fitness-now I can run several flights of stairs at work without difficulty
10. Weight loss


----------



## OCFry (Sep 6, 2011)

How is life different? I dunno, I can't remember not riding...


----------



## MTBtrails333 (Aug 30, 2012)

Started off with mountain biking, but turned to road cycling for the feel of the speed. Came back to mountain biking after a few years to be able to take in more scenery.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Tight shorts


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

Awesome tan lines.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

It's fun. There is no other reason.


----------



## Baradon (Aug 29, 2012)

Excercise/Weight Loss, but also any change to buy some cool accessories and upgrades. Also a small hope of rigging up a bike to take into the MT mountains and hunt out fly fishing spots.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

PixieChik said:


> 1. The exhilaration of riding and feeling like a kid
> 2. Great friends
> 3. Fresh air
> 4. Beautiful places
> ...


You nailed it! :thumbsup:


----------



## jackets5 (Jan 4, 2012)

PixieChik said:


> 1. The exhilaration of riding and feeling like a kid
> 2. Great friends
> 3. Fresh air
> 4. Beautiful places
> ...


What she said. Plus

11. Confidence and self-esteem booster
12. Making me tougher. I take pictures of my ouchies now.
13. At times if I'm racing - the competition
14. Adrenaline rush. Guess would be kind of focused intensity.
15. Advocacy for outdoor activity/nature. Giving back to the community.

My main thing is I have so much fun while improving my overall fitness and weight loss, as like many others, I was on a the party train and on the fast track to no where.


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

I started mainly because I felt like I needed more exercise. Love the outdoors, fishing, backpacking, paddling etc. Luckily I live in Asheville, NC which is a great place for all of it. Somehow it took me a long time to come back to biking even though I did a fair amount in high school and college which was 20+ years ago. Started having some minor knee issues and thought biking would be a great way to train for the long hikes I like to do.

I wasn't long before the sport really grew on me. At first it was just doing something new and different. Getting out and seeing trails and areas that my other interests hadn't taken me before. Quickly realized I was going to need to get in better shape to see some of these places on a bike. Then the thrill of doing downhills. Then the challenges of technical sections and skills areas. Then rush to clean a climb.

Still in "training" but getting on the bike just charges me up. I feel 1000% better both mentally and physically when I am riding. While I still love doing a lot of the other outdoors activities riding put a smile on my face.

Also helps justify a few beers and a healthy dinner post ride


----------



## Maverick005 (Sep 7, 2012)

Live to Ride & Ride to Live.


----------



## driveroperator (Aug 16, 2010)

I just like to piss my wife off. She hates my bike(s). 
Its the best high intensity cardio I know of that doesn't suck.
I like that my truck value doubles when my bike is in it. Tripple if my boys bike is there too. 
I like to break things. 
and the number 1 reason: Makes beer taste even better.


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Because I lost this much in just a little more than 2 months...


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Since I gave up axe murdering nuns, I needed something to occupy my time. Keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

My father in law got me into MTB'ing as an avenue of fat loss (344 lbs) so I could join the Army. Now that Im in and stationed in Germany, its now for the adrenaline rush of downhills, the sound of wind rushing past me and of course, the pursuit of an even higher level of fitness. Im hooked!


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

So I could bike a n y w h e r e 
OUTDOORS plus critters
...endorphins &
Anti-depressive
views and vision
For creativity, motor and 
control, and humility
no MOMENT the same
every movement felt
Buds and Lovers


ad infinitum


(never in order)


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

MC SlingBlade said:


> I'm still struggling with that issue. Do you have any pointers?


I masturbate with 60 grit sandpaper. It don't stop the urge, but it helps.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

I love downhill ski and go almost every weekend but can't during summer and mtb gives the same calming effect and serenity that skiing gives me. And besides when I am on the trails my phone and people can't bug me. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

When I was at high school (1992-1996) MTBikes became very fashionable in Poland and everyone wanted to have such bike. Finally I got also and riding in wilderness proved to be great fun. Later I had a break in MTB but in last years I back to this sport. It is way to relax for me now - good effort, overcoming space, enjoying the view, a temporary escape from the problems.


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

It's the closest thing to actually Jedi-pinning a stolen Imperial speeder bike on the forest moon of Endor this planet has to offer.


----------



## wendye (Sep 7, 2012)

*why?*

If i were not MTBiking i'd prob be surrounded by pavement, which is depressing.


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

For my health and sanity.


----------



## igiantsquid (Sep 5, 2012)

Full Trucker said:


> It's the closest thing to actually Jedi-pinning a stolen Imperial speeder bike on the forest moon of Endor this planet has to offer.


Some guy makes hoverbikes. (who else automatically thinks of The Simpsons?  )


----------



## igiantsquid (Sep 5, 2012)

Why do I ride?
Because Picture Me Rolling by 2pac just doesn't work when you're sitting still.


----------



## Projectnortheast (Mar 29, 2011)

It's different all the time. Time on a mountain bike, heals all wounds...here's a few 

get rid of that I wanna kill someone feelin
relieve some stress (kindof linked to the above)
hang out with buddies
have fun
challenge myself both physically and mentally (hitting that sketchy drop/jump)
to see nature
to race
to lay back and chill by myself while listening to pandora
to keep in shape

I can find a trail to suit every mood, it fits.... just right


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

The quiet at the top of the mountain


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

mk.ultra said:


> exercise, freedom, nature


Please allow me to elaborate.

When I mount my aluminum steed and subsequently venture on a journey into the depths of the forests, all of my inhibitions dissipate. Fears and anxieties are transmuted into sheer joy as the wind caresses my skin. Flying through the turns at high speed and being hyper-aware of every obstacle, every root, every piece of gravel sends me into a deep state of focus. The beauty of nature that surrounds me assists me in transcending reality in search of universal truth. The heavens part and the sunbeams that tickle my face remind me how happy I am to simply be alive.

And in that time, in those pristine moments of solitude, I am one with all that is.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

I thought about getting back into the sport for years on and off. Like many I stopped right around the age I started driving. 14 years later I'm back in it, my health a close second as I could afford to lose a few lbs. 

As gaudy as it sounds I still feel like a kid when I do it.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

_Alberto_ said:


> As gaudy as it sounds I still feel like a kid when I do it.


+1 :thumbsup: And that right there does sum up alot


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm a social person. I place high value on interpersonal relationships. I believe everyone needs a hobby. For positive mental health, people need an intense activity that they can focus on for an extended period to help them "clear their mind." I've had many hobbies including skydiving (well, it was my profession at one time) and I've found that the high risk activites that I enjoy aren't covered in my life insurance policy and taking those risks with a wife and 6 year old boy just aren't justified in my mind. So I chose to focus on mountain biking. Riding my bike is a way for me to interact with other people who have common values, goals character traits. I get a great deal of satisfaction along with physical and mental health benefits by being able to set a personal goal and achieve it with friends. There's also something to say about the benefits of interaction between man and machine.


----------



## xtreeme (Sep 10, 2012)

i just love it. cant find any explanation for it.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

owtdorz said:


> Health, weight, escape from BS, solitude, outdoors, etc.


+1

The polar opposite to cube life.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

abeckstead said:


> Because it makes me feel like a kid every single time I push down on those pedals.


I should have added this picture... this is how I feel every ride :thumbsup:

(best friend's kid in the pic after catching air for the first time)


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Out on the trail, nothing else matters. 

People I ride with are some of the coolest.

That and I can keep my weight around 220 instead of creeping toward 300 like I was a few years ago.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

abeckstead said:


> (best friend's kid in the pic after catching air for the first time)


That is freakin' priceless!


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Bought a bike for my kid (12). 

Bought my bike to keep up with her, and also to keep an eye on her.

...also hoping to get back into shape while doing all that..


----------



## opiate82 (Aug 28, 2012)

First and foremost I am a bit of an adrenalin junkie and mountain biking is a natural extension of my other favorite mountain activity, skiing. That is why I bike.

As far as how has biking changed my life, mountain biking keeps my potential beer gut in check. I am not much of one for "exercise." I hate going to the gym, I equate running to a form of torture, and my elliptical machine that I have at my house might as well be a $800 dust collector. Mountain biking doesn't feel like exercise to me but I receive most of the health benefits that someone who works out constantly never the less.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Fantom-29 said:


> I bet she never answers back either!


But she will throw you down sometimes!

This sport is almost some of the downhill rush from skiing, get to take the dogs and see amazing places. Sooo many great trails. My lungs.


----------



## rgc52 (Apr 28, 2010)

Did you ever see the face of a kid when he is able to ride a bike for the first time without assistance? smile from ear to ear and that's how I feel whenever I'm on my bike. I'm turning 60 next month and have been mountian biking for the past 30 years. Picked up a road bike last year and have a blast on that also


----------



## Kcebrah23 (Apr 5, 2012)

I caught on to mountain biking at an early age and was my only means on transportation for many years. Brother and I would spend our summer building jumps, on the Green Belt, Boise ID. Or scaling the mesa's in Nevada.

Since retaking up the hobby I've lost 30lb, made some great friends, and just happier about life. I'll take an evening on the trails over the movies any day.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

abeckstead said:


> I should have added this picture... this is how I feel every ride :thumbsup:
> 
> (best friend's kid in the pic after catching air for the first time)


That kid would be happier if he had a decent fork, hydro disks and tubeless tires  major sarcasm, poking fun, please see the humor.


----------



## vanwo23 (Aug 29, 2012)

How is my life different? 

I goto the bars less...In much better shape...and have alot less money, lol


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I got in to it as a fun way to get in better shape and build up my cardio. 
I also wanted something to do besides sit in front of the couch watching TV on weekends.

It ended up being a lot more fun than I thought and in a short period of time I have noticed some big changes in myself both physically and mentally.


----------



## Ihatton929 (Jan 20, 2011)

Flow:thumbsup:


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

I liked hiking but wanted something a little more exciting

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## morkys (Jul 27, 2005)

Fun, fitness and being in natural areas. I love challenging uphills and downhills and just following a trail in a natural environment. The act of mountain biking is vigorous exercising combined with beautiful natural environment and thrills/challenge. The other reasons I mountain bike are because it's very suitable to me personally due to injuries. I have a knee injury and other issues that would reduce my ability to do other sports, but have little or no affect on my cycling.

I am mainly a xc trail rider, but I also love riding to a mountain bike trail and/or riding country dirt roads as part of my mountain bike ride and not just riding on the trails, although that is good too. Also, I like exploring with my mountain bike. Many times I have ridden my bike to explore in areas that don't necessarily have extensive trails per se. Of course, google maps and gps can spoil the real fun of actual discovery, or, add to your ability to explore. Of course, the areas that are natural and legal to actually explore are getting less and less, but it's still fun.

In addition to mountain biking, I also like regular cycling, walking, hiking and trail running. Given the choice, I would usually rather hike, run or mountain bike on a trail than walk or run on a paved surface and while I like riding country roads on my cx bike, I'd rather be mtb'ing. I usually ride cx on country roads early in the season while waiting for mtb trails to dry.

Mountain biking is something I stumbled on by accident, when my friend got a new "mountain bike". He bought a raleigh mtb and asked me to go cycling. We rode north of where we live into the countryside backroads and happened upon a hiking trail and decided to try it out. I was riding my sisters 12 speed free spirit mtb...haha...but that first ride was all it took. After that, I was hooked and not long after, I bought a GT Tequesta from a friend and it went on from there.

Another reason why I mountain bike is because I was into bmx when I was a teenager and then started skateboarding. After I reduced my skateboarding due to knee and ankle injuries, I started to exercise and then discovered mountain biking. That's my long story of why I mountain bike.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

Because road biking killed me. 
Cars, ****** bag hipster kids trying to prove their worth to everyone in the world, cops, the "oh ****, a curb/pothole/etc." times, and how boring straight lines are.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Joshua_B said:


> Bicycling is a way of life for me. It benefits me in many ways other that my physical health. Its keeps me level headed and gives me a sense of solitude. I plan life around riding my bike. I have found that riding is my one true joy in life and I never get enough of it. Friends, girlfriends, people come and go in our lives, but the bike will always be there, it will never leave us.


This is a big part of it for me. Never thought it would be, but only my kids come before the bike in my life.

I found joy on a bike in high school, riding a secondhand Schwinn 10speed; but my youthful folly, lusting after the CAR, brought that to a halt. But I never could shake the desire to regain that feeling. I tried over YEARS to gt it back, and it never happened -- until I passed 41 years of age.

Building Walmart's crap, learning all the tricks, got me on my way. Then, I wanted to ride to work.

Less than four months later, while riding in (it was January, snow on the ground), I rolled over a frozen plowdrift at the edge of a parking lot...and it happened. The unfettered RUSH that comes from a simple act!

Almost 12 years ago, and the joy has not abated a bit!


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Because everything I do, I do it big.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

think this sums it up. found it on you tube


----------



## Dmvrider (Sep 15, 2012)

Its great exercise, challenge yourself on different trails, meet new people, and at piece with nature


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Raced mx thought a mtb would be just as fun! It is!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

deke505 said:


> think this sums it up. found it on you tube


For some reason that song and video reminds me of The Wiggles.


----------



## tunadawg (Sep 14, 2012)

In the spring of 2011 I took a step back and looked at myself after my dad had a heart attack, and decided I needed some better eating habits, plus I could stand to lose a few pounds. Always loved being in the outdoors, so I thought I'd give mtn biking a try. Went to the LBS, got a bike and started joining them on their wednesday evening rides. After a few rides I was hooked. It sure beats going to the gym, in fact I don't think I've been there in the past year (must cancel membership). Not only did I go from 190 down to 160 pounds, I have met some great people and made new friends along the way. I just wish I had found this before I was 40 years old.


----------



## ssmtbc (Sep 15, 2012)

Fun, fitness, escape the urban noise.


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

I do it because it gives me something to do alone if no one else is around. And because it's fun and healthy for the most part


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

wmac said:


> How is your life different as a result of participating in MTB as an activity?


I spend $ 0.00 on gasoline and car maintenance and I'm 100% cooler than my friends


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

Aside from the giddy, child-like feeling of FUN that it brings, I love getting outside into nature and out of society. The main reason I started, however, was to get into better shape. Fall 2010 I realized that I was starting to no longer able to fit in some of my pants/shirts. It was either get in better shape or go clothes shopping (I hate clothes shopping).

Two years later, I dropped from 245 down to 215. MTB helped me finally quit smoking after being a smoker for 11 years as well. I'm on about 2 months as a non-smoker (though the craving for sweets it gave me has made the shirts tighter again  ) Today, though, I managed to log my first MTB ride of over 20 miles. I ran out of light before I ran out of energy and desire to keep going... that's a new one for me! 

/walloftext :thumbsup:


----------



## Ted_R (Feb 21, 2011)

abeckstead said:


> I should have added this picture... this is how I feel every ride :thumbsup:
> 
> (best friend's kid in the pic after catching air for the first time)


That picture has got to be one of the greatest pics I have ever seen in my life. :thumbsup:


----------



## SocalTeknique (Sep 16, 2012)

I used to ride BMX as a teen and early adulthood. Now at 27 i decided to get back on a bike so i sold my 2001 GT Bump and got me a cheap dual suspension Mongoose MTB off Craigslist to test the waters and so far i like it plus I didn't like the idea of being on a 20 inch BMX again. Its not a high end bike but i've torture tested it an so far so good.


----------



## redfox1939 (Sep 16, 2012)

Mountain biking acts as a distraction and helps riders to temporarily take their mind off of any worries. This escape from reality breaks the cycle of negative thoughts that contribute to anxiety.I recently went into this kind of hobby because it generates all my energy and really helps a lot in my health.


----------



## Buks (Sep 16, 2012)

I just enjoy fresh air in the forest and I like narrow trails, where speed seems to be much higher than actually it is.


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

I do it primarily because it is just so awesome to do! But it also helped me stop with my smoking and makes me feel extremely healthy and in shape as well as very driven in life now! Also it's a great way to escape the troubles of real life for a while.


----------



## Rui (Jan 24, 2012)

Gives me an excuse to get my girlfriend in lycras.


----------



## Pin2Win (Jan 31, 2012)

I have been riding dirtbikes since I was 5 and I hate running! Just seems logical at 30 to still play in the dirt and get healthier while doing it!


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Since I dropped 40 lbs last year (though not from riding), I finally felt energetic enough to start riding again. Started out on cheap Walmart bikes, riding on some paved park paths with my teenage son this spring. That was all well and good, but once we ventured off the pavement and onto an unofficial dirt trail in the park, we were both hooked. And after my son video'd me crashing down a hill into a pile of brush (uninjured) and laughing our butts off, we knew there was no turning back. Reminded me of my grade school years, riding with my buddies on our pseudo-BMX bikes down Suicide Hill at the local park. All of which leads to my MTB'ing "Why I Mountain Bike" Top Ten list:

10. The adrenaline rush of bombing down a hill I probably have no business riding
9. The sense of accomplishment in mashing up the hill to get to the bombing-down part
8. Meeting some great people along the trails, and at the trailheads... a feeling of community with others who share this passion
7. All the cool toys we get to play with: bikes, tires, tools, action cameras and all the different mounts, loads of iPhone apps, helmets, gloves, shoes, etc (in spite of all the cash we drop on these things!)
6. Window shopping on the Internet and at the LBS for the next bike to add to my stable
5. Hanging out in great MTB forums like this one, soaking in the advice & experience of riders of all ages, experience, backgrounds and passions
4. Planning a ride at a trail I've never ridden before... looking for maps, reading user reviews on singletracks.com, getting all the equipment ready then throwing my leg over the saddle and experiencing a track for the very first time
3. Being in the great outdoors, wind rushing by on some fast flowing track, sunlight strobing thru the trees, and hearing all the sounds of nature (occasionally interrupted by some d*** brake squeal)
2. Feeling totally wiped out after a brutal, technical stretch, feeling like I'll never make it back to the trailhead, then wondering how soon I can go back and do it all over again
1. Spending time on the bikes, with my teenage son, while I still feel I can "compete" with him, realizing how much time we actually spend talking with each other out on the trail... and knowing that years from now we'll still be talking about a particular ride, or the time I endo'd on a simple log crossing and we both couldn't stop laughing about it.

Yeah, that's why I do this!


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

It clears my head. It keeps me from being wicked fat. It gives me new views on my city and anywhere I ride. Keeps my legs ready for ski / boarding season. The adrenaline rush when I'm bombing down the mountain right at the edge of losing it is great too.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

ilostmypassword said:


> its my mistress. She never lets me down :d


+3 !!!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Great topic. I have always loved the Mountains. Hiking, Fishing, Biking, Skiing,Motorcycles, most anything outdoors is something I really like to do. So for me it was a natural thing, being able to get out and enjoy the great outdoors. It also allowed me to lose 35 lbs, and is a HUGE stress reliever from all the BS at work. I look forward to my two days off. One of the two I always spend at altitude. I drive under an hour, and have amazing riding from 2000 to 8,700'. The other of my two days off, I will at least ride 10 to 20 miles, even if it's on the road with my Mountain Bike, come home, and spend the rest of the day with my Wife. Then usually I will ride a night or two, even if it's just a few miles, to keep the cardio up. The last month it has be so hot even in the evening, I have reduced my miles. I even like the risk of it for some reason. I often ride alone, as it seems hard to find buddies off the same days I am, and most do not ride much, and it's not too much fun to ride when your buddy is barfing and H-A-B. My older brother can hang with me, is in amazing shape, even at 56. He and I take long epic type rides together. 

At 50 years old now, I am in WAY better shape than any time in the last 20 years. I hunger to ride. I need to ride.  I want to ride often. I am addicted. And like some have mentioned, I like the technology of it. I enjoy occasionally getting new parts, tires, Gu, 5.10's, lights, anything I can to make my riding more enjoyable. I do not need top shelf stuff at my level, but I am able to afford it compared to having hot rod cars and stuff like I did when the economy was better. With the economy totally broken, I was able to build up my frame-set with top stuff for 30 to 35 cents on the dollar. Now at least I can have the bike I really wanted, and it's a hobby more in line with my income. All this, and it keeps the fat off, my blood pressure is WAY down, and I feel great. I only wish I had got back into this years ago. And this site is an added bonus. I am surrounded by thousand of guys and girls who totally get it, who are just as passionate as I am, who cannot wait for that next day off! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

In my quest to get back into shape I first started to try and run. After a few runs it became obvious my knees couldn't take the abuse so I bought a mountain bike. After my first ride in 10+ years I was hooked, I forgot how much fun I had riding bikes. I haven't done more much then ride around my neighborhood and the local rails to trails but I have a ton of fun. I can't wait to get off work tonight and go for another ride!


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

Enables me to behave like a proper man! To talk about parts with guys using weird terminology noone except bikers understand, to buy tools (not power-tools, but yea ...), to have my hands dirty in grease, to draw sighs from girls standing next to the track as my scent of sweat and perfume splashes their unsuspecting nostrils, to match clothes with bike color and to wear cool sunglasses matching with Camelbak pack.

Special fetish - gloves. Oh man ... 

Oh, yea, keeps me in shape.


----------



## kurrefromtungere (Aug 26, 2012)

the fresh air; the nature, the flow, ...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

This is all very new to me but I'm hooked! I've always camped, hiked and back packed before and this was a sport that was always lingering in the back of my mind, then found some buddies that have been doing it for a while, stumbled into this forum, bought my bike and I'm enjoying it very much. Needless to say I love the outdoors and being on the trails is something I really love, I just want to get better at it, but I'm sure it is a sport I will continue to do hopefully for years to come, even though I'm a late bloomer at 48.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Simple - I can explore faster


----------



## wvmtb (Jan 16, 2004)

Over 10 years ago my brother kept after me to get a bike so we could go ride some rails-to-trails to stay in shape. I finally broke down and bought what I thought was an "expensive" bike. It was a high end Mongoose from a department store. Well, I thought it was. But really it was just the most expensive bike the department store had. Spent a whopping $400 on it. Anyway I figured if I spent "a lot of money" on a bike it would last me "forever". Well, soon after that I started hitting a few trails with a friend. He upgraded his old Murray bike he pulled out of the garage with a $1000+ bike. I thought he was nuts until I rode it once. Then I went out and bought a nice Diamondback, it really was a nice one and it was before department stores started selling the junk Diamondbacks. Rode it for years found out I really liked it and started racing and here it is years later and I can't do anything but think about riding. I have a garage full of bikes and I look back at the 2 people that got me into cycling and one rarely rides and when he does he's still hitting the Rails-to-trails and I the other hasn't ridden for years. But I'm very thankful for the sport that they got me addicted to.


----------



## steammachine (Apr 17, 2012)

I just got Into the sport, but for me it's all the different aspects of it. I love to snowboard, ride motorcycles, hike, and crossfit. Now I'm generalizing it, but when I snowboard and ride motorcycles, I get the thrill of speed and the need to be technical but not much fitness. With hiking, I get to enjoy scenery and miles, but not much thrill. With Crossfit, it's all technical and fitness but not exactly the same thrill (this one is mainly pain-driven). With MTB, you've got all of those packed into one activity! Got your fitness from climbs, thrill from descends, tech from trails!


----------



## Philip Clemmons (Sep 20, 2012)

Great full body workoiut, including cardio, and its a ton of fun! Beats running or the treadmill, and cool equipment is a plus!


----------



## Steve NMI (Jul 10, 2012)

I grew up riding bikes alot, even building custom stuff (my brother and I built a side by side bike and stretched a few). But once I got into MTB after during college I loved it. The forest trails outdoor air and a drive to improve fueled my passion. Then for many years I got fat and lazy. I tried every once in awhile to re-awaken my drive and couldnt. Then my wife and I had our children and decided that it was on us to teach them a healthy lifestyle. It was the kick I needed to get back and here I am 50+#s lighter and remembering everything I loved about this sport. I am dedicated enough now that this summer I got a new 29er hardtail (2012 Salsa Mamasita) and I am ready for my first xc race ever this weekend!


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

Health, been able to ride with my kids, can combine this great sport with the outdoors and 4x4 I do a lot ... great sport, just ride and enjoy the outdoors !!!


----------



## scoobyspapa (Sep 22, 2012)

*could not have said it any better*



SeaBass_ said:


> It's good for the head - Nothing like entering the trail at 5:30, beaten down from work and all the other BS in life and emerging 2 1/2 hours later under cover of darkness, invigorated and feeling great.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

I broke my ankle skateboarding (360 flip down a 10step) and after I healed I need a new extreme sport/hobby and mtb fit the bill since I took so naturally to it from bombing down hills to catching air on dirt jumps.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Made myself a commitment to ride to work on my 40th B-day. Got a really nice carbon roadbike on a trade and made it. Had a couple co-workers talk me into a Mountain bike ride and have not touched my road bike since. The challenge of clearing hills & obstacles is one thing and the scenery is another. I see things you just don't see from the road. Oh yeah, no cars!


----------



## Trees138 (Mar 4, 2012)

I love being outside and having the air flowing over me. I also like to get away from pavement.

Idk, its the same reason that I can't wait for snow in the winter.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I am into it because I like to raise my heart rate, both for exercise and the thrill of nailing a trail or tech section. 

I also really like hobbies where I can upgrade and reseach many different parts and options. So far I have replaced everything except for my FD, and only cuz it hasn't broken yet.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

wmac said:


> How is your life different as a result of participating in MTB as an activity?


Well for one, I met my wife through the sport (and mtbr if you want to get specific). 
(now our son is riding offroad with us).

Obviously the fitness benefits are huge. I've been out of the activity for a few years and have paid the price with all these "shrinking" clothes in my closets. 

We've been into it a lot again over the past months once we got our son a new hardtail in July. The duds are starting to feel a bit loose again.

It's one hell of an adrenalin fix too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

It started out as a necessary form of transportation for me. There were no roads where I lived. 47 years later, I've never lost the passion for riding bikes off road.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

**** I don't really know


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

I just started MTB this summer 'cause I know a bunch of friends who do it and it looked like awesome fun....and it is!


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Been riding seriously since '94 with the inevitable breaks from time to time. Really nothing else makes me feel like mountain biking. Near the top of a long tedious climb I hate it! At the top of the same climb, I love it and feel accomplished. At the end of along ride I wanna go again. Oh yeah, there is that fitness part too.. Enough of the typing, I'm off to ride!


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

For the fun, the challenge, and the exercise. I was a roadie for years and thinking back, it was great exercise, but really not that fun.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I went out one day looking for God.

I went to a temple, a church and a mosque - and I didn't find anything.

Then one day I went mountain biking, and said to myself, "_There it is._"


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I’m not a d¡ck all the time, as the mtb riding gets the lead out of my system… but I like Dion’s answer.


----------



## Sooner78 (Sep 25, 2012)

Got into the sport looking for exercise and to lose weight. I am already in alot better shape and down about 25-30 lbs but now I am figuring out that riding is alot of fun and a great stress reliever.


----------



## dgreene2010 (Sep 15, 2010)

Growing up I always said I didn't want a car because I was going to ride my bike everywhere. Now I strap my $5,500 bike onto my $2,000 car and never regret getting into MTB'ing. I love the outdoors and the thrill of biking, be it XC, AM, or DH.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

1. I love the outdoors, and especially getting away from traffic, people, and civilization in general.
2. I hate running, and from all current evidence, it hates me back
3. It's great exercise and keeps me in shape
4. It gives me a boost of adrenaline which is the perfect companion to a hard workout
5. It makes me feel like a kid again and grin like an idiot on just about every ride


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

- Fun
- Fitness (I don't want to be one of those old fat people.)
- Fun


----------



## Sarasota (Jan 2, 2007)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> 1. I love the outdoors, and especially getting away from traffic, people, and civilization in general.
> 2. I hate running, and from all current evidence, it hates me back
> 3. It's great exercise and keeps me in shape
> 4. It gives me a boost of adrenaline which is the perfect companion to a hard workout
> 5. It makes me feel like a kid again and grin like an idiot on just about every ride


All of this PLUS you don't _have _to shave your arms and legs


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

I love the feeling of being outside, flying along dirt paths on the verge of being out of control, seeing wildlife, getting fit, and exploring my world under my own power.

The adrenaline is great too....


----------



## Love my Myrtle (Sep 25, 2012)

*My escape*

It is my escape...both while out on a ride and when I work on Mrytle in my garage with music playing and a cold Ale.


----------



## mudhen (Aug 16, 2012)

It was primarily fitness to start. Prediabetic. Dad died of kidney failure after decades of health related problems. Doctors told me to just keep moving, burn blood sugar, and I'd live a lot longer.

But, it really changed when I started to try out better equipment. Went from a $600 bike to a $1600 bike this year, and I was amazed at the overall enjoyment level increase I experienced with just a one-level jump in quality!!

Also, I have trails at home & work, so it's easy and fun to get out almost every day!

mudhen


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

I hate running but I have to maintain my fitness for my job. I've never owned a road bike & started on a cheap MTB back in the 80's to go to school & around town.


----------



## Love my Myrtle (Sep 25, 2012)

MTB is my escape from the family (four kids and wife) and the job (60 hours a week). Love them both, but we all need to just get away for a while. I also love fine tuning my bike for each ride and feeling the difference.


----------



## s-wooooooo (Apr 7, 2008)

Because: Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

MTB satisfies my need for speed better than anything else, because I can ride AS FAST AS I CAN RIDE, without worrying about laws, and without going fast enough that a crash would likely be lethal.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

because of weekends like this


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

I get that endorphin/runner's high thing after a long ride. Feels like you just got done doing the nasty. Oh, and being able to see cool stuff outdoors.


----------



## WheelinOK (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm just now getting serious about riding, and what lead me to my mountain bike was the need to exercise and that I hate to run. What keeps me going is that it's fun and i enjoy the outdoors. It's like a really fast hike, without the sprained ankles and sore knees.


----------



## bat1961 (Sep 27, 2012)

Because i have endless number of trails to utilize here in AZ,and if i get to lazy to ride home
i can just put my bike on the city bus.And put in the cost factor it is a inexpensive hobby/sport
and it beats sitting around and becoming a couch freak.


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

Started out to help drop some unwanted LBS and has turned in to a fav past time with friends and family.. 100lbs lighter I own two really great bikes and never looked back!!


----------



## Tmandmc (Aug 9, 2012)

Started out just cause I won a free bike, and got hooked. Fun> all, but in it to lose some unhappy lb's too. Always nice to see nature too.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Not a reason why I do it, but a big bonus is that it makes my bible thumping, 6 kid having, always trying to save my "soul", sister mad that I buy a $4K bike and give $0 to her church.


----------



## Freak29 (Sep 26, 2012)

Wanted to get a bike forever, then my girlfriend and parents finally got me a good bike (2012 Diamondback Overdrive Sport) and have been crushing trails at least once a week for the past month. I love the solitude of riding alone (and sometimes being chased by deer) and the exercise I get.


----------



## pmerrill (Jan 14, 2011)

Dion said:


> I went out one day looking for God.
> 
> I went to a temple, a church and a mosque - and I didn't find anything.
> 
> Then one day I went mountain biking, and said to myself, "_There it is._"


+1

I have a hard time explaining why I need to get out on my bike. But, when pressed, I often say, "What my wife gets from going to temple, I get when I'm on my bike."


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

pmerrill said:


> +1
> 
> I have a hard time explaining why I need to get out on my bike. But, when pressed, I often say, "What my wife gets from going to temple, I get when I'm on my bike."


I'll have to present this argument to MY wife...

Riding is therapy and something of a religious experience for me. I can't explain why or how, but it just happens that way. I think the process of achieving that heightened state of activity coupled with the need to be entirely in the moment puts me in the right frame of mind to purge the stress and commune with the essence of existence. Or something like that...All I know is it feels right.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Cheaper than therapy/meds... I get cranky without cardio! Also good cross training for running, which I love!


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

besides MTB i also have PC game passion, so this is my current:


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am a cross breed, I ride road in the summer months and add on some MTB during the cooler months. Cycling has really taken off for me this year. I have probably spent close to $10k on bikes alone this year for myself and my wife.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

Just getting back into it after so many years because...

love the oudoors
healthy hobby
fun
can be done even when all your friends are busy doing something else


----------



## egabou (Oct 1, 2012)

Not sure how I stayed away from riding for so long, but it's picked up in a hurry just over this summer and have now equipped myself with a new road and hardtail bike. Great way to be outside. Glad I'm back.


----------



## omegachicken (Jul 28, 2006)

Love being outside.
Complete focus that forces me to walk away from problems for a bit.
I'm happier for longer when riding.
Great community of people; I can ride alone or with my buds.
Working on mtn bikes is almost as much fun as riding them!


----------



## Coondog#77 (Aug 13, 2012)

My passion with MTB began after riding BMX bikes everywhere in college. I would regularly ride the forest trails in Flagstaff, AZ on my 20" Haro BMX. The looks I would get from other people! HA!! but it got me where I wanted to go. 2 years ago I bought my Rig 29er used because I didn't have a lot to spend and I wanted a larger bike to train for ATV racing. Since then I have done less ATV racing and more biking. I have tentetive plans for a bike packing trip next spring with another noob friend of mine,somewhere in Flagstaff


----------



## MaximusPrime (Sep 2, 2012)

Life is much more entertaining when you can just stop and say, "f*ck this bs, I'm going for a bike ride," and then go flying between trees and over jumps. It's another world out on the trails. I don't go on walks as often anymore, though, and I'm not sure if that's good, bad, or neither. I get out for walks when I injure myself biking now


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

mmmm.
....nothing else like it.
Building,combining,attaching ,and blending...
So many options there is no ending.
...Good for the mind, body and soul. :thumbsup:
Big fun.


----------



## gabeham206 (Sep 5, 2012)

Great excerise, esepcially for a bigger guy. It's relaxing and peaceful and takes me back to my youth.


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

MTB'ing because I like riding thru mud and trying to jump 
MTBing isn't my only hobby though, PC gaming is also a big hobby of mine. [Deus Ex and Jazz Jackrabbit 2 anyone?]


----------



## TintedOut (Aug 6, 2012)

Just enjoying being outdoors. Through Mtn biking into the mix. You gota recipes for just plane excitement. Plus its good for you..


----------



## anole (Oct 1, 2012)

It's mechanical, and allows me to fine tune to where it's as close to perfect as can be. 

It allows me access to places many people will never see. 

The feel of fast, fun, and at the edge of control is unexplainable to the uninitiated, but the majority of us here understand it. 

It allows me to throw out my adult responsibilities, and show my kids what their dad was like at their age. I still grin like a simpleton as I manual thru a puddle, splashing those I'm riding with. 

I may not agree with you on many issues, but we both ride, so there's something we have in common. 

I've been blessed enough to see the world from the tops of mountains I've climbed on my bike. I've suprised blackbears and myself on trails. We're quiet enough on the bikes that we get to see wildlife that for many will always be a picture, or fenced. Grizzly, cougars, elk, deer, moose, lynx, coyotes and wolves, I've be fortunate enough to observe in their world. Quite often while shaking and backing up slowly and gently, mind you!!

It is a challenge to yourself, and one you can share with friends and family. I've been on a bike since I could walk, and am doing the same for my kids!! 

There's so many reasons I ride, but to sum it all up, I wouldn't be who I am had my Dad not taught me to turn those pedals.


----------



## SocalTeknique (Sep 16, 2012)

Midlife crisis at 28

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

anole said:


> It's mechanical, and allows me to fine tune to where it's as close to perfect as can be.
> 
> It allows me access to places many people will never see.
> 
> ...


How poetic!


----------



## Jason R (Dec 9, 2012)

The older I get, the more I value an activity that contributes to my overall health. I'll do this as long as I can!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Every day is a gift. 
I am naturally drawn to learning new activities and developing knowledge
I have a lot of energy and MTB is an activity that pushes me beyond my perceived strength, stamina and endurance 
I have the patience to concentrate on one important thing at a time, to build up momentum over months and years. 
One day at a time turns into a lifetime of change and getting better. 
MTB is an activity that stimulates me physically and mentally.


Just a few reasons


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

MTB'ing has changed everything in my life - especially on a spiritual and philosophical level. If I rode only for exercise, I would've quit years ago.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

It quiets the voices in my head.
Exercise and fresh air does a body good.
Adrenaline rush, nuff said.
Love to explore the woods and trails.
You only look ahead 20' at a time.
Makes my trail work worthwhile.
Makes me smile.
It is not something I do, it is part of who I am.


----------



## Flat Again??? (Dec 24, 2012)

It's a full spectrum hobby:


Riding
Wrenching
Great outdoors
Fitness
Gear aquisition / internet shopping


----------



## trail-adventure (Jan 30, 2013)

its just something about riding in forest seeing nature with out disturbing it being able to go from road to some random trail. being able to go exploring.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Helps me to live by my maxim:

"If you dwell in the past, or get lost up ahead, you risk crushing the bloom underfoot"

That came to me while I was up in the mountains on my own one day last year. The wildflowers were out...


----------



## Orion23 (Mar 21, 2013)

I thought motorcycle is more fun, but when I jumped into the MTB bandwagon, I realized what I have been missing.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Because its fun.


----------



## Borges21 (Mar 2, 2013)

I play soccer and other sports but it just got boring to me I feel MTB u can't get bored there's to many places to discover
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## Mstate060 (Jan 11, 2011)

Connection with the outdoors. Personal competition. Slight risk. Friends that enjoy the passion.

To me, there is nothing better than listen to some soulful jams like Dave Matthews Band and riding. Takes the edge off life I suppose.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

I can't remember any more, but I ain't going to stop.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Fun and more interesting than a lot of other sports. Gets me some of the exercise I need. Also gives me something to tinker with since I kind of need something like that to occupy me.


----------



## jd99 (Feb 5, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> Every day is a gift.
> I am naturally drawn to learning new activities and developing knowledge
> I have a lot of energy and MTB is an activity that pushes me beyond my perceived strength, stamina and endurance
> I have the patience to concentrate on one important thing at a time, to build up momentum over months and years.
> ...


Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mahmer09 (Jan 8, 2013)

I have been interested for years but cost and other activities kept me busy. Two bad knees and a bad hip cut out all my running and other outdoor cardio. I decided to sell some stuff and buy an entry level bike this past Feb. Wow, I am hooked and try to go three times a week on our local trails. I am stoked!!!


----------



## OttawaTom (Feb 1, 2013)

duh... for the chicks


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

Exercise and being outdoors


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Twenty eight years doing it, I wouldn't know what else to do. ;-)


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^27 years doing it, 17 years building trails, I don't know what else to do either. :thumbsup:


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Still curious


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Ever worked hard for something and then got a nice payoff? Well, that's mountain biking. I like to work hard, challenge myself, get to that top, and then fly downhill. Don't get me wrong, I love uphills too. 

Plus, exercise will never be out of my life and the docs won't have to tell me that.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

*How is your life different as a result of participating in MTB as an activity?*

Well for one thing, I spend a lot more time on a mountain bike. For another, I'm usually scraped, cut, or bruised.

Now why? Oh, MTB, how do I love thee? Let me count the ways:

- Fun, an all MTB aspect encompassing term.

- Challenge and overcoming it - clawing my way up a hill or through a rock garden, zipping through trees with only centimeters to spare, successfully bringing my tires first back to the dirt as my jumping gets higher and longer.

- Danger and fear - beating them, and the adrenaline rush they provide.

- Health. I'm in better shape and tougher than 98.9% of the people I know; and as long as I'm able to ride and maintain reasonable eating habits, I don't think I'll ever have to worry about heart/lung disease, arteriosclerosis, diabetes, obesity, musculoskeletal degeneration, to a certain extent, cancer, or a whole slew of other health problems associated with being sedentary.

- The arena - sort of playing off the health benefit, the world is our sport's venue. MTB beats the absolute hell out of running down the sidewalk, sitting on a sweaty bench in a musty gym, or playing other sports with so many rules and regulations and all their fields looking the same.

- Isolation, solitude and nature, escaping society and people, not giving a damn about the rest of the world for a few hours, thinking only about how I'm gonna miss that tree coming my way really quickly or how beautiful the view is.

- The MTB community, contrary to the solitude but still a great aspect of the sport. Looking out for each other on the trails, talking about rad bikes and experiences, and socializing with a large group of people who share the common interest.

- The machines, tinkering and improving and interacting with them and pushing them to do things people think they can't do.

- The chicks. Ah, who am I kidding? I couldn't get a chick with a Ferrari, a cool dog, a cute baby, a billion dollars, and a cool scar. So far all I have is the cool scar. Anyway, the MTB chicks are usually quite fit and fun to look at even if I'm too shy to talk to them.

The list goes on. So, "Why are you into MTB?" you ask. I answer with another question: why not be?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

A few years ago I sat down to answer that very question.

The "answer" turned out to be 264 pages with @ 175 illustrations, published by VeloPress.

Title: Fat Tire Flyer.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Why am I into MTB? I have to do something between ski seasons. 

How is my life different? I'm not sure it is. I've ridden bikes on dirt for something like 60 years. If I didn't do it, my life would be different. I'd also probably have more money in the bank.


----------



## Dave Ferris (Nov 16, 2010)

Been it at for a fairly long time, maybe around 32 years, off & on. I'm mainly a runner but at 61, I find myself on a run- bike-run - bike, every other day type schedule these days. 

I really dig road biking maybe even a little more because I'm into it for the continuous, steady workout (like running) , not the technical stuff or bombing downhill. But basically I hate riding on the road here in LA, too many close calls with the cars...it's just not worth it.

Being off road on a bike is like an extension of trail running which is my first preference , again to the road and all the crazies here in LA.

I mainly ride in the Verdugo Mtns. Don't have to get in a car and sit in brutal LA traffic. The gate to two trails are a mile and 1.7 from my driveway. Great workout with extended steep climbs. I don't feel like I'm in LA when I'm up there. 

Just dropped a boatload of dough on a Steve Potts 29er hardtail and waited 11 months for it. So having that bike makes everything even that much more fun and inspirational.

In fact lately I've been skipping easy run days and just doing loops of the dirt trails at the little park right down the street from my house , the Potts is such a joy to be on.

Heck the way things are going with the new bike, I might soon call myself a Mtn. biker who runs on the side. Who would've thought ?!


----------



## NiteOwlNY (Mar 20, 2015)

Because I look ridiculous on my 33 year old BMX bike... (My kids think it's funny when I take it out!)


----------



## ConchoBill (Jan 12, 2015)

I really like to ride bikes. Mountain biking is the most fun form of bike riding as far as I'm concerned. Exercise too.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Originally got into it to lose weight, done that (could lose another 5lb's possibly) now I do it for fun, finding events are fun (not into them to win, more to finish). Getting my kids into it too... Great way for family to be healthy together...

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Dave Ferris said:


> Been it at for a fairly long time, maybe around 32 years, off & on. I'm mainly a runner but at 61, I find myself on a run- bike-run - bike, every other day type schedule these days.
> D


I'm close in age. When my orthopod told me , 30 years ago, that if I wanted to save my knees, either quit running or skiing, it was a tough choice: I was addicted to running but I loved skiing. I chose love over addiction, and began the search for an aerobic sport that could be loved as well. Bikes were suggested, but I was leery of motorists. So a friend took me into the woods on a clunky rigid old school mt. bike. Hammering on buff single track felt good. But when my friend started showing me technical terrain, I scratched my head "you can ride a bike on THAT?" Thus the love affair started: learning (painfully) to ride technical terrain, and feeling the exhilaration and even pride of cleaning harder and harder stuff. Then hammering and climbing gnarly hills for the aerobic endorphin rush. Later I did branch into road riding with a group of animals, thus getting more of the aerobic kick. But for sheer fun, riding chunk, challenging yourself. What could be more fun? Never got to be any kind of hard core bike handler, but do enough to keep the smile glued to my face. Was around when all the great improvements came along: indexed shifters, front suspension then rear; V brakes then hydraulic disc; tubeless tires, etc. The stuff now taken for granted, but a welcome revelation each time they were introduced and we riders got to move up to new levels of good equipment. Still trying to keep current. My only regret is that I didn't come to mtb by way of BMX, learning flat pedal skills. I went from toe baskets to clipless, and still can't bunny hop on flat pedals like "real" mountain bikers can. I need to be clipped in. Still all good though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Hasn't even been a month yet.

I'm only 60 years old. Worked all those years to travel, and it seems my other half doesn't share that passion.

Can't drive (late onset seizures)

I'm over weight and NOT going to fly a la-z-boy into the grave.

But I CAN exercise, and while "urban hiking" is enjoyable, need more range

They are almost complete with a big loop geared to bicycles (130 miles). Off the big loop are more places to ride. Right out the front door.

Enter Mountain Bike. My legs are weak but getting stronger. And I look good in smiles


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

Because all the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

wmac said:


> How is your life different as a result of participating in MTB as an activity?


We are all going to die, shortly, because we ride like crazy people Right !

Ok all the bla, bla, bla, bla stuff stated before as to why any of us ride, yeah yeah 

Then there's the little things like,

I watched a guy puke trying to keep up with me,

I took four women down a Intermediate level single track for their very first time,

I almost crashed inside the strike range of an Eastern Diamond back Rattle snake,

I rode right into a pack of wild hogs numbering 8 adults and twice as many piglets,

I stripped my bike loosing the dropper post and all the front gear crap, It made me faster everywhere,

I can stand at attention and look down and see my tool, got a flat belly now 

Any questions ??


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

NiteOwlNY said:


> Because I look ridiculous on my 33 year old BMX bike... (My kids think it's funny when I take it out!)


me too...but I don't really. The bike still looks bad a$$...me on the other hand

I got into MTB because as a teenager it seemed the natural progression from BMX. It satisfied my love of both 2 wheeling and being in the woods. I pretty much lived on a bike as a kid in the 70's and 80's, so it just felt natural. Biking and being a metalhead/punk rocker/musician were my identity. They still are today...


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

milliesand said:


> Hasn't even been a month yet.
> 
> I'm only 60 years old. Worked all those years to travel, and it seems my other half doesn't share that passion.
> 
> ...


Deleted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

We moved into the mountains. The trails here are too beautiful to not ride them.
Even for an unathletic, uncoordinated guy like me.

According to some here, I'm not a 'real' mountain biker. My skills suck. I try to learn, but it's not happening. If it were all about skills and the sport, I would have given up years ago.

Ditto for riding as a social activity. When I want that I go dancing.

But it is such a beautiful place to ride that it's still worth doing.
Just me and the hills and a gorgeous view, no competition, no Strava.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been on 2 wheels for 50 years now, what else would I do.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

dwt said:


> For the r
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aye, Matey. The "Arrrrrrggh" is a good part of it ;-)

(it looks like you meant to say more, but got cut off)


----------



## maverickc_c (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a been road biker for many years (I'm 70) and didn't realize how boring and static it had become. It wasn't till I retired to AZ that I started MTB'ing seriously that I realized how I have a much better aerobic capacity and range of motion. The constant movement of shifting your weight, adjusting to different trail conditions has improved both my physical and mental condition. I ride mtb 3 times/week (~35-40 miles/week) and roads once/week and they complement each other. Nothing better is the feeling of fatigue/contentment after a ride. 2015 Trance SX


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

andytiedye said:


> We moved into the mountains. The trails here are too beautiful to not ride them.
> Even for an unathletic, uncoordinated guy like me.
> 
> According to some here, I'm not a 'real' mountain biker. My skills suck. I try to learn, but it's not happening. If it were all about skills and the sport, I would have given up years ago.
> ...


This is a good healthy attitude. Ride for your own reasons and personal challenges; unless you're actually in a race, it's not a competition. Skills are relative. Forget someone else's definition of "real". Real is getting on the bike and riding off road. Period.

But don't give up on skills. Every time you ride you'll learn something new, no matter how "bad" you think you are.

I had brain surgery 3 yrs ago. Permanent damage to my left side, making my legs too weak and my balance too poor to be able to keep pace with my former mates. That was a huge blow to my ego. I have had to adjust to the proverbial "new normal" of riding solo, much slower and on less technical terrain. But I would refute anyone who would say that I'm no longer a "real" mountain biker. If I actually ride my bike off road, I'm a real mountain biker, even if a pathetic "has been".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrkHrs3 (Jan 29, 2015)

I get grumpy if I do not get any outside time for awhile.


----------



## back2thetrail (Jul 13, 2015)

To go along with my hiking in the woods, now I mainly ride.


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

I hitch my bike to the back of my car and I can go places with it that I never would have went to by walking or hiking. Its an outdoor adventure unlike no other for me. Especially if its a trail I never been to I have a sense of forboding- wondering if I will get lost etc...ITs an adrenaline rush when I am actually riding the trails. Plus I feel so much better after a ride. With a roadbike its more of a performance/fitness ride when I am pushing myself to go further and faster which gets very tiresome and painful. Its just to opposite on a MB. I am a mountain biker for life...


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

I recently got back into MTB'g because I really missed tearing up the dirt on two wheels. I used to race BMX as a kid, and rode motorcycles for over 30yrs.

As a result, I'm healthier, and having an ass-ton-load of fun!!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I mountain bike because if I don't my dog and my bike gang up and mock me, plus I built all these trails and it would be a waste if I didn't use them (I'm Dutch, unless I'm in the Netherlands, then I'm Frysian). The alternatives aren't attractive either... ride something that shits or blows exhaust, or be confined to the ambulatory world. So really there's no other choice if you want to be out on the mountain a lot and go places. Is this making sense?


----------



## PricklyPete (Sep 30, 2009)

For these reasons:

1) love being in the mountains
2) love well engineered mechanical things
3) awesome form of exercise 
4) have a good group of friends who also MTB


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

It's all for the chilren bro!


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

maverickc_c said:


> I have a been road biker for many years (I'm 70) and didn't realize how boring and static it had become. It wasn't till I retired to AZ that I started MTB'ing seriously that I realized how I have a much better aerobic capacity and range of motion. The constant movement of shifting your weight, adjusting to different trail conditions has improved both my physical and mental condition. I ride mtb 3 times/week (~35-40 miles/week) and roads once/week and they complement each other. Nothing better is the feeling of fatigue/contentment after a ride. 2015 Trance SX


This is just awesome!


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

I like to downhill ski in the winter, and I like pushing the envelope a bit. MTB'ing has just that little bit (and sometimes more) of danger.

I guess I just need a bit of danger in my leisure time.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

I can't take tarmac roads anymore, too boring, very static and that wind is real killer.

So I take gravel roads, tiny tractor paths and whatever I find, there is no real mtb paths here as there is so small amount of people (roughly 1 person for square mile, I see more moose than people when riding), but there are those double track tractor paths in forest, which have quite nice elevation changes as this area is quite full of gravel hills, with swamp valleys between them. 

From wet to dry terrain constantly changes and wind is never an issue.

Also I have lost something around 86lbs with biking, mtb gearing has been quite nice to have and still is, I'm far from fit in terms of cyclist fit, but I have come long way from guy that just sits behind the screen at work.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

It's cheaper than therapy and I can't just drink all day, every day.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I rode bikes my whole life but got into MTB when I moved to tahoe. Like the guy above said the trails are just too awesome not to be on them! 

I rarely ride with people, MTB is my alone time where I can just exist in my movement and effort. A nice vista doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

It's all fer da chicks man!


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm in it for the chicks!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

newmarketrog said:


> I'm in it for the chicks!


Hey, keep yer mits off my chicks man!


----------



## mtbiker040 (Jul 11, 2010)

I have always been into outdoor activities, exposed to camping as a kid and had a bmx bike that I rode everywhere. 

As an adult, I got into weekend hiking trips which was great until I bought a second hand mountain bike and I never went hiking again. I love going fast on trails and being out there in nature!

Imo, it's a great outdoor activity that's alot of fun, the fitness is a just a perk that comes along with it. 

I have also met many great friends doing it!


----------



## blackitout (Jun 30, 2014)

owtdorz said:


> Health, weight, escape from BS, solitude, outdoors, etc.


That sums it up for me plus fun!

My friend got me into it when I was 12 (1992). He ended up dying in 1995 of heart failure in his sleep. When I ride I always think of him. I try to continue our tradition.

He raced XC on a Gary Fisher. Back then I didn't know the significance of that. Today I'm still sad GF sold to Trek.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Two wheels is too fun!


----------



## fattirefreak (Jun 7, 2008)

I ride offroad, because: I love fat-tires and fat bikes. No two strokes are the same, you breathe clean crisp mountain air rather than exhaust, its an all-body workout, the injuries are cooler -- or more bad depending on your perspective. And finally, the bikes are cooler looking. But the first reasons I chose to ride mtb is because its more fun than the road, you can go places others can't, it opened the door for climbing mountain peaks and finding the best tracks for high elevation riding, 'cause the views are that much better than from the paved road.


----------

